# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Lỗi khi chạy forum Vbb 3.8.6

## cokhinao

*lỗi khi chạy forum vbb 3.8.4*

sau khi import dữ liệu qua cái host mới mọi cái vẫn chạy ngon . tuy nhiên lại có 1 cái dòng lỗi thế này :

*parse error*: syntax error, unexpected $end in */home/quanliva/public_html/includes/class_postbit.php(295) : eval()'d code* on line *83

luôn hiện lên phía trên đầu trang. import với latin1.
*

----------


## accxaydung

bạn cho link cái forum của bạn đi (có thể do quá trình inport của bạn có vấn đề đấy => bạn hạy dùng sql dumper để import cho chắc chắn nhé.

chúc thành công




> sau khi import dữ liệu qua cái host mới mọi cái vẫn chạy ngon . tuy nhiên lại có 1 cái dòng lỗi thế này :
> 
> *parse error*: syntax error, unexpected $end in */home/quanliva/public_html/includes/class_postbit.php(295) : eval()'d code* on line *83
> 
> luôn hiện lên phía trên đầu trang. import với latin1.
> *

----------


## rickyson280287

> bạn cho link cái forum của bạn đi (có thể do quá trình inport của bạn có vấn đề đấy => bạn hạy dùng sql dumper để import cho chắc chắn nhé.
> 
> chúc thành công


link nè :http://quanlivanhoa.net
mình import thấy không báo lỗi gì cả. mới đầu vào cũng không thấy gì nó chỉ hiện ra khi bạn kich vào 1 mục nào đó.

----------


## sonseo9x5s

> link nè :http://quanlivanhoa.net
> mình import thấy không báo lỗi gì cả. mới đầu vào cũng không thấy gì nó chỉ hiện ra khi bạn kich vào 1 mục nào đó.


không thông báo có nghĩa là không có lỗi nhé bạn, đầu tiên bạn import lại database, sau đó nếu còn lỗi thì lúc này chép đè source cũ lên (vì trong quá trình tải database hoặc source có thể bị ngắt kết nối khúc nào, và sinh ra 1 file hoặc 1 table bị lỗi nên nó xuất hiện lỗi đó đấy bạn.

chúc bạn may mắn

----------

